# Connecter un ipad à un thunderbolt display ?



## grün (5 Février 2013)

Bonjour, je cherche à savoir s'il est possible de brancher un ipad (première génération) à un écran apple thunderbolt. Et si c'est possible, pourrai-je par exemple dessiner sur mon ipad et voir ce que je dessine sur l'écran ? Quelqu'un peut-il me conseiller sur ce point ? Merci à vous. 

Premier conseil : poster dans le bon forum pour tes questions. Ici, on parle de périphériques et d'accessoires pour Macintosh, tout ce qui concerne les iPad, c'est dans le forum intitulé "iPad" ! On déménage.


----------

